# Barn names that start with "D"



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if you had any good barn names that started with "D". I am getting a new mare and her barn name is Drew... yeah... I'm not changing my name so she is going to change hers . She is 6 and knows the sound of the "D" so it must be something that starts with that letter. her show name is Nancy Drew. Which I don't mind so much.

she isn't registered because she was too small for the track. but i will post her dam and sire's pedigrees for reference

she's got pretty amazing bloodlines!

dam: Ransom Note Horse Pedigree

sire: Kiris Clown Horse Pedigree (it's a horrible pic of him but he really was a great sire)

thanks!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if you had any good barn names that started with "D". I am getting a new mare and her barn name is Drew... yeah... I'm not changing my name so she is going to change hers . She is 6 and knows the sound of the "D" so it must be something that starts with that letter. her show name is Nancy Drew. Which I don't mind so much.
> 
> ...


 
Question

From the pedigree you have shown she is 100 % TB. I know of NO TB that cannot be registered even if they are only 14:2 hh. The Jockey club has no restrictions on height.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You aren't eventing your Draft X TB? You know, I haven't seen pictures of her yet now that I'm thinking about it. I know you've posted pictures, I have to go find them.

~~~

LOVE the name Nancy Drew! SO CUTE!!

Why not just Drew? If that's her barn name already. I think it's cute.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Spyder- I have absolutely no idea. Her breeder (race person) said that she wasn't going to register her because she is too small and it wouldn't be worth the effort. It's frustrating.

MIEventer- yeah look up the thread "i know her breeding, can you guess" and there will be pics of my girl. I am still going to event her as well as the new girl.

I don't want her barn name to be Drew because my name is Drew. That's weird to me. haha. But I am definitely keeping her show name. Someone suggested that I juts call her "Nan" but I already have a cat with that name!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh and Spyder- this is the horse that I asked about on the other forum when I asked about the unregistered OTTB mare still being a TB.

I will post pics of her when she is officially mine. I don't want to just in case I end up not getting her for some reason.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OOOOH! I see what you mean by not changing your name - I read that wrong. 

What about 

Diva
Dixie
Dallas

Eh...it's hard to pick a name for a horse one doesn't know. I remember when I got Nelson I really wanted a great show name for him and I asked friends to hep me come up with names - but in the end, it was my Husband who came up with it. It suited him perfectly.

I can try to help you, but you know your mare


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> oh and Spyder- this is the horse that I asked about on the other forum when I asked about the unregistered OTTB mare still being a TB.
> 
> I will post pics of her when she is officially mine. I don't want to just in case I end up not getting her for some reason.


If that was the reason her breeder gave you then he is hiding something.

ALL TB's are registered at birth and MUST be registered withing a specific time frame. How did her breeder know she was going to be too small when she was a foal unless she was born the size of a dog? Most reasons for not registering a TB (and she has decent bloodlines) is failure to pay the stud the full breeding fees, or problems that breeder may have with the jockey club (from previous dealings) or she actually was registered and the breeder is keeping the papers.

The other thing is there have been 14:2hh TB that have won major stakes races and MOST breeders don't worry about size. I personally would not use that excuse the breeder gave you for it make you out to sound ,lets say not being honest or foolish (and I don't believe you are). Just say the breeder never registered her...period.

She still can be registered........ 
PHR
AWS
AWR


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with Spyder Eventerdrew - this is something you should seriously look into if you are considering to buy her.

I think you are being fed a spoon of patootie by the breeder/owner of this TB you are eyeing.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

if she were registered, would'nt her pedigree be on pedigreequery? If she is indeed registered and the breeder wasn't being honest, then I don't know her registered name. The woman who owns her now has been friends with the breeder since the mare was born. I think she would have known something was up if that was the case. 

Is it possible that she was an AI baby and the COULDN'T register her? from what I understand all registered TB's must be live cover.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh and i'm sorry... I don't know why i told you she was on the track.... she was never on the track! Gosh I'm a dummy! haha


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> oh and i'm sorry... I don't know why i told you she was on the track.... she was never on the track! Gosh I'm a dummy! haha


 
She could never be on the track if she didn't have papers or if the breeder decided that they didn't (or couldn't) want to race her.

If you are buying this horse with the excuses the breeder is giving you then there is something very suspicious about the deal. If you chose to buy her anyways then know that all the facts have not been given to you.

It is always buyer beware.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> if she were registered, would'nt her pedigree be on pedigreequery? If she is indeed registered and the breeder wasn't being honest, then I don't know her registered name. The woman who owns her now has been friends with the breeder since the mare was born. I think she would have known something was up if that was the case.
> 
> Is it possible that she was an AI baby and the COULDN'T register her? from what I understand all registered TB's must be live cover.


If she were AI then yes she could not be registered then why didn't the breeder just say so?

If she is registered but under another name and they are keeping her papers for ????? then check out the foals registered to the sire that were born the same year she was and see if there may be something there.

The owner may owe money to the breeder and he is holding the registration papers over her head until the debt is finalized. Good for them...not for you.

If he was honest he would have given you a REAL valid reason the mare is not registered.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

the owner got the mare for free, so no problems there. I don't know about the breeder though.

how would you go about looking up the list of foals from Kiri's Clown? I will do that if i can figure out how!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you tried contacting the American Jockey Club? I don't know if they would beale to point you in the right direction? 

If your TB was on the track, as Spyder said - she would of been registred...and tattoo'd. My TB is Tattoo'd but his papers have been lost in time - so I know he's registered, because he's tattoo'd. 

Spyder is correct though, I would really be doing my investigating.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah she wasn't on the track. I don't know why I said she was before.

As far as I can gather- the dam, Ransom Note doesn't have any registered foals.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> the owner got the mare for free, so no problems there. I don't know about the breeder though.
> 
> how would you go about looking up the list of foals from Kiri's Clown? I will do that if i can figure out how!


 
The owner may have gotten the mare for free because there were problems in the registration (the ones I mentioned or it was done AI).

If the mare has no registered foals then you do not need to check the sires foal base.

I notice that the mare has no race record and it could be that the papers for the mare are lost, mislaid or never were.

If you are set on this mare ..negotiate a decent price based on GRADE status (should be way less than they are probably asking) for she cannot be listed in any other way....then register her in one of the three registries I mentioned.

There is a history to this mare that is being kept from you....of that I am sure.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

they aren't asking anything. She is free only because the owner of this mare has a Training and Prelim horses that she needs to compete and doesn't have time for this one. 

the mare is registered. She would not be on pedigreequery if she were not registered. But I don't think she raced. 

from what I understand not all TB's have to be registered. Apparently she was small from birth and they decided that she wasn't going to grow big enough for the track. This person races horses today and doesn't appear to have any problems with the jockey club. I have seen unregistered TB's before so i don't think all of them have to be registered to be TB's. 

I really don't believe there is anything about her that is mysterious. She has had two owners- her breeder and her current owner. They live right next to eachother and she hasn't lived anywhere else. Her dam is registered and her sire is registered. Brothers and sisters are racing and the man that bred her is in good standing with the jockey club.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if you had any good barn names that started with "D". I am getting a new mare and her barn name is Drew... yeah... I'm not changing my name so she is going to change hers . She is 6 and knows the sound of the "D" so it must be something that starts with that letter. !


A horse will answer to anything you call it. Our trainer bought our gelding for us and he forgot his barn name. My daughter decided she wanted his name to start with a J. I went online and went through baby naming sites until I found a name she liked. She wanted a name that meant something. She liked the sound of Joshua and the name's meaning.

We later discovered his barn name had been Benny. Joshua and Benny don't sound a thing alike and Joshua doesn't give a lick. He comes when you call his name, Joshua.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

umm, what a bout Dee Dee (DD) or diva. here's a great site have a look ....

Show & Race Horse Names - D

or this one... (better i think) good luck with ur new 'D' 
Female Horse Names Starting With D


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

I had a TB mare that was one of several horses given away when a man died. I got all of her paperwork with her, but she wasn't registered with the jockey club. I found out from the owner of the sire that it was because of an unpaid breeding fee. 

How about "Deuce" or "Deucie" for a barn name, since she is Drew number Two?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Ummm, how about

Daisy
Dolly
Danny
Debbie
Denise
Dotty


Pictures please!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

what do you guys think about the names Dalilah or Dahlia? I like 'em!

ETA: She's the one out in front in the first pic.

pics:


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

here are a few

-Darbi
-Delphi
-Danni
-Dyno
-Darla
-Dana
or just plain "D" thats simple enough haha

those are the only ones i can think of for now


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

Show name: Lil' Debbie 
Barn Name: Debbie
I think it would be appropriate seeing that she was too small to register =D


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

well she's here! And I decided to name her Demi. Her show name will be staying. i will post more pics in my next post


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Alright. Here are some photos of Demi at home! She has been here for exactly a week now. She has been in "herd detox" (by herself) because she gets VERY worked up when I take her away from the other horses. She's getting a lot better and should be able to make her return to the herd within a week.

these are photos of my first time riding her! No critiques on rider please! this was my very first time riding her EVER and she hasn't been ridden since last fall. But if you want to critique her confo or anything that's fine.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

bump? anyone?


----------

